# Indoor shooting range



## Code (Sep 29, 2016)

We have an applicant that is looking to take an existing building and convert it into a shooting range.  I'm thinking engineer/architect designing the barriers, some mechanical ventilation, but pretty much shooting from the hip (pun intended).  I found a standard from the D.O.E., but without having a standard adopted, not sure which to use.  Thinking about using the occupant loading of a bowling alley for the range it self.  Anybody run into this?  

http://energy.gov/sites/prod/files/2013/05/f1/Range_Design_Criteria.pdf


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep agree with all you said 

We were going to get one

Were going to require sprinklers

Watch out for combustible materials use in the range and where the impact zone down range.

Ask about what ammunition is allowed as in tracers.

We had three indoor ranges burn down in our area/ not city

Tracers


----------



## ICE (Sep 29, 2016)

cda said:


> We had three indoor ranges burn down in our area/ not city
> 
> Tracers


At night with the lights off?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 30, 2016)

I sure would think occupancy load would be much lower than a bowling alley. But other than that I pretty much agree with your line of thinking. Around here we have some indoor ranges that are for handguns only while we have some others that are also for long guns. Very different in the requirements for stopping the projectiles. Ventilation is very critical because of the fact that majority of the bullets contain lead to some degree and you want to minimize/eliminate any of it becoming airborne in the area of the occupants.


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 5, 2021)

At what point would you say they need a sprinkler system, are you using the amount of ammo they have on hand? I am only asking we have people looking into starting an indoor range with a retail store as well. Both IFC and NFPA are not clear on the topic. 
The building in question is under the sqft for a sprinkler and the occupancy would be well under. The only thing i can think of if the room that would be the magazine room


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2021)

DuaneW said:


> At what point would you say they need a sprinkler system, are you using the amount of ammo they have on hand? I am only asking we have people looking into starting an indoor range with a retail store as well. Both IFC and NFPA are not clear on the topic.
> The building in question is under the sqft for a sprinkler and the occupancy would be well under. The only thing i can think of if the room that would be the magazine room



Based on occupancy type and chap 9

so

Sq ft

How many lanes 

break up of shooting area, retail, class rooms?? 

occupancy load ??

occupancy type??

what edition of ifc??

Seen two Indoor gun ranges Gutted by fire


----------



## tbz (Feb 6, 2021)

my suggestion is to contact the NSSF, though they are the industry rep for shooting ranges they have a huge amount of knowledge with helping understand ranges and working with new owners building them.  Talking with one of their people and asking questions on how they take into account your questions, will provide very wealth of information.  

As to tracer rounds, I have been around indoor ranges for over 35 years and I have never heard of any indoor range allowing tracer rounds, the staff at NSSF could be more helpful on that.  

I know you are looking for specific IBC, IFC requirements, but the people that work in that field everyday could be very helpful

As to Occupancy Load, only one person can shoot safely from a port at a time, then you have instructors helping them, that makes 2, then depending on the staging area, many people come in groups of 2 - 4 for introductions.  Thus you need to really look at the ports and staging area, the bowling alley is a good thought imo









						Home
					

As the firearm industry trade association, NSSF works to promote, protect and preserve hunting and the shooting sports.




					www.nssf.org


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes they do not check all ammo

and there is stupid










						Fire Destroys Tarrant County Gun Shop, Indoor Range
					

A Tarrant County gun shop and indoor gun range appears to be a total loss after catching fire Saturday.




					www.nbcdfw.com
				




I think this place had two fires 









						Tracer Rounds Burn Indoor Dallas Gun Range to the Ground (VIDEO) :: Guns.com
					

DFW Gun Range burned to the ground in a 4 alarm blaze Sunday evening after one of their customers made the mistake of using the unauthorized ammunition at the indoor range.




					www.guns.com
				





Still not requiring sprinklers unless code requires it


----------

